# First post and first Pomps.



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

I moved here last march from Miami and had never surf fished before. By reading all the post here and running into some cool guys on the beach I was able to dial it in and catch my first Pompano today. It's nice to not be lurking and actually post something cool. Now I can't wait to taste them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome! You beat me today !


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

GROUPERKING said:


> Awesome! You beat me today !


It was pretty sweet to see that first one come out. Those fish bites are magic.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Pompano is pretty tasty.


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Brownfisher said:


> Great job!


Thanks, it feels good.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are like some of us, you are hooked for life. Great catch especially for January.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

My favorite gulf fish. Good deal on the catch


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and the addiction! Nice Catch!!


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

VA Boy said:


> My favorite gulf fish. Good deal on the catch





badonskybuccaneers said:


> Welcome to the forum and the addiction! Nice Catch!!


Thanks, guys!


----------



## Jonee523 (Nov 3, 2016)

Dude that is awesome, very nice tacos ya got there.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice
Whyme


----------

